# Hello from Brazil



## RicardoVictorVieira (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello, my name is Ricardo Victor Vieira, I am from Brazil and I am very happy to be able to participate in this space with all of you, I am able to learn and improve on the creation of the fancy mouse. I am part of a club that brings together breeders of rodents and local lagomorphs in the state where I live here in Brazil.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello


----------

